# Jacques Pépin?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Curious about your opinions of the following:

“LA Methode” (out of print)
“LA Technique” (out of print)

(and any others by Jacques Pépin you have an opinion of)


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Yeah, I have viewed these two books also at the local library. What interested me in these books was the techniques he explored and explained. Another book of his that I have is called "The Art of Cooking" Volume I (Looking for Vol. II, but cant seem to find) a great book also. Also he has a 5 volume series of video tapes in which he explains different preparation and cooking Techniques, I enjoy watching what he teaches.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Both books are excellent, does anyone have an idea of where reprinted versions might be available?

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I bought La Technique in 1976 when it first came out. The next year I went to J&W I believe in part because of Pepins book.
I always loved what he said in this book
To the Chefs.
Who sweat to create friendliness and cordiality among men. Although it is a little outdated there are some things that remain the same. How to french a chicken.how to bone out a leg of veal,how to french a lamb rack. That is why it is titled La Technique. Nicko Have you tried sourcing through your local Library?
cc


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

La Technique is listed for sale at www.alibris.com but before you get your hopes up the price is -- are you sitting down? -- $127. Softcover. You can pick up the 2-volume The Art of Cooking for the low low price of $1,188 (cough cough).

Although if you were a pro it's cheaper than culinary school.

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited 12-16-2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Hey gang, this is a great source for out of prints and Bonnie is a wealth of knowledge herself!!!

Bonnie Slotnick: Cookbooks
PMB G27
332 Bleecker St.
New York, NY 10014
(this is the mailing address; the shop is at 163 West Tenth St.)
ph.212-989-8962
fax 212-989-8102
[email protected]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Jacques Pepin's La Technique is being reedited. Should be on this month.


----------

